# Reddish doeling urine. Please help.



## Kalimak (Jul 6, 2019)

Hi all..

My 4 months old doeling (mini nubian) is sometimes urinating reddish pee. She started having that after she started having white sticky discharge from her vulva. Few weeks ago I spotted the reddish pee, then I saw her peeing normal colored pee, then today again I spotted the reddish pee. Please help.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 6, 2019)

Could she be eating any wild onions growing up in your pasture?


----------



## Kalimak (Jul 6, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Could she be eating any wild onions growing up in your pasture?



No, I don't have any.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 6, 2019)

There are a few other plants that can cause that, but I cannot remember the names. 

I'd catch some urine and take it to the vet. Is she drinking enough water?


----------



## Kalimak (Jul 6, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> There are a few other plants that can cause that, but I cannot remember the names.
> 
> I'd catch some urine and take it to the vet. Is she drinking enough water?



Well, I don't feel like she's having any water from the bucket, so I sometimes give her a bottle to make sure she's hydrated. Her sister drinks from the bucket though. Regarding plants, they eat a lot from the Brazilian pepper trees. Besides that, they have free choice alfalfa and we give a small amount of alfalfa pellets about 3 times a day.


----------

